# wire nesting box



## VickieB

A few weeks back someone mentioned something about wire nesting boxes by Bass Equipment. Because I had a rabbit that had used her box as a litter box it caught my attention. I went to check it out, but they didn't have any large enough for my rabbit so I decided to make one myself. I made it out of 1/2 by 1 inch wire (the same as the floor of the cages). For the floor, I put some baby wire. Queen took to it right off the bat. As soon as I put it in her cage she was in it and digging. The day she kindled she filled it with her fur. I love it because I can easily see the babies when needed. Plus, Queen has not been using it as a litter box. If she does decide to, though, it will be very easy to clean. It's extremely light weight, and during this hot weather it's been a lot more comfortable for the kits.


----------



## nawma

Excellent idea!


----------



## animalmom

Bass will make a wire nesting box to fit your needs.  When I realized my Altex were having problems, as in not using the nest box I had because it was too small for the does, I called Bass and they had no problem making their wire nesting box longer.  The standard width was fine, the box just needed to be longer.  The price for my special needs was quite reasonable, as was their return time.  I had the new boxes for my finicky Altex does within a week.

Vickie B, I think you have a great talent with your rabbits.  I'm sure they do appreciate your worry, your work and your agility with hand tools!

Great post!


----------



## VickieB

Animalmom, how long do the nesting boxes need to be for your Altex? Do you like the wire boxes, and do you use them with all your rabbits, or just the Altex?


----------



## animalmom

I love, love, love, love my wire nest boxes because they are so easy to clean and very adaptable for the temperatures.  If it is cold I line the box with cardboard, sides and bottom, stuff in hay, and give it to the doe for her adaptation.  When the weather is warm I only put cardboard at the bottom, add a less hay than in cold weather, and give it to the doe.

The Altex get a box that is 24" long.  I think (could measure, but I'm too lazy to walk back to the barn) the standard large wire nest box from Bass is 18".  The non-Altex get the large 18" box.

I've been very happy with the wire nest boxes.

From what I observed, the Altex doe would fit in the box I had but there wasn't anywhere for her to move -- she had no option but to jump on top of the babies.  With the longer box she jumps in and situates herself for the kits in the nest.  Happy doe, fed kits, happy me!


----------



## VickieB

Do you buy the cardboard liner, and do you just cut some for yourself? I would have thought the mom would be chewing up the cardboard. I didn't put any liner in the one I made because of that, I just put the baby wire on the bottom and filled with hay.  I was concerned about this winter,  but if they don't chew up the cardboard I could line it with that. It's really cute in the cage. Looks like a cloud in the corner, since it's filled with her hair.


----------



## animalmom

The wire nest boxes that are standard size come with a wax coated cardboard liner.  I didn't use their liner as a liner but rather used it as a template for liners.  You could buy their liners, but I'm too cheap and we have lots of cardboard.

With the larger Altex box I just measured out the dimensions and cut it out of an old cardboard box.

Yes, the does will chew and tear on the cardboard, but it only needs to last as long as the kits use the nest box.  I have not had a doe totally trash her cardboard liner, but by the time you are through with the nest the liner does show some wear and tear.

One point I have not mentioned is one end of the box (visualize a shoe box without a lid), a short end, comes down -- like a drawbridge.  When you put in the cardboard you slide it in and pull up the end (which I consider the front) and secure it with two spring latches.  When you are done with the nest you unhook the spring latches and pull the entire contents out and plop it in the trash... or in my case a burn pit.  Easy Peasy!  Then dunk the entire empty nest box in a cleaning solution, rinse and you are ready to go again.

If you want, go to the website www.bassequipment.com and on the home page is a picture of their wire nest box.  They call it a sani-nest.  You can see the spring clips.  Minimal assembly is needed and you will need a "j-clip" pliers to attach the sides to the bottom.

Another point I like about the Bass wire nest is they fold over the top edges so when the doe is jumping in and out, or the kits are falling out and scrambling back in, they do not cut themselves on any sharp edges.

Helpful?  Would a picture be better?


----------



## VickieB

A picture would be great! They have pics online, but they're small and hard to get a good idea of what they're like.


----------



## animalmom

Pictures to come later today, I hope... provided I don't break the camera by touching it.


----------



## animalmom

OK, didn't break the camera, I think.







This shows the front of the box.  You can see the two spring latches, one on each side.






This is still the front of the box, but with the front open and down.






This is a close up of what the top edges look like.  The sharp cut edge is folded inward so the surface the doe jumps over to get in the box is smooth.  Also the cardboard edge slides into the opening so the doe can't easily get to the top edge of the cardboard... holds the cardboard in place.  This folded edge goes all the way around the top.

When the doe is through with the nest, drop down the front and slide your cardboard and nesting material out and into the trash!  Hose the box down, scrub with a cleaner/disinfectant and put it away until the next time you need a nest box.  

Let me know if you have any questions.  Love chatting buns with you.


----------



## VickieB

I love that nest box! Have you ever tried it in the summer without the cardboard? My rabbit hasn't had any problems with the one I made for her, and it's nice to be able to see right into the nest.


----------



## animalmom

I do use the wire nest box without the side cardboard in hot weather.  I like to put cardboard on the bottom as I think it helps get the nest out easier when the kits are done with the nest.

Yes, being able to easily see in the nest is very important to me too.


----------



## terri9630

A bit late I know, but how do you attatch the nest to the bottom of the cage?  Have you used the optional cover?  How do those attatch?


----------



## VickieB

I tie down the nest box on the side of the box to the side of the cage with wire. (I buy my wire at Lowe's) If I don't secure the nest this way, mama drags the nestbox around the cage.

AnimalMom, I've cut down the front of the nestbox by a few inches so the mother can more easily go in and out. I also thought it would make it easier for the babies later, but found that the lip on the front seemed to make it harder for the babies to jump out of the box. So, when they turn 18 days old I unhook the door and leave it open so the babies can easier get in and out of the box (I then secure the hooks to the bottom of the cage to keep the door open.)

Terri, now that it is cooler I do use the optional cover. BUT, (and AnimalMom, please tell me if you had the same problem) the front of the cover was as sharp as some of my knives, and I was concerned that it could be a recipe for a disaster (I could just see the mom slicing herself open while trying to jump in the box.) So, I took the piece of the nest box that I cut off from the front and attached it to the cover, and used some spring latches I found at Lowes to connect the two to the nest box. (I'll try to post pics later) Now the sharp edge is not exposed where one of the rabbits could hurt themselves on it.


----------



## terri9630

Thanks. I was thinking of making a plywood liner for under the lid.  I can make it a little long to cover the edge. 

      I need to see how they attatch under the cage.  We have problems with bobcats.  They cant get TO the cages, but I've had a rabbit panic and kill it's self from the stress (I think).  I want to give my buns a hidy hole to make them feel safer.


----------



## animalmom

I've not had any problems with the does getting in or out of the nest box... can't say some doe won't decide the wire nest box is too high for her to jump into.  Also I've not used a lid so I can't really say much about that...

Seems to me, just my opinion, that if a doe is going to injure herself getting in or out of any nest box, she would injure her teats.  I'd watch for hungry kits who had previously been well fed and if I saw that I'd check to see if the doe's teats looked inflamed and felt hot.  Mastitis would make the doe not want to nurse.  Again this is something I've (knock wood) have not had in my rabbits, but it does happen and you would need to check with your vet as to what to do for the doe.

I set my nest boxes in the doe's cage instead of installing the box in the floor.  My rabbitry set-up won't allow that configuration.  Vickie if you have does who drag their boxes around their cage then keep those monsters in OK!  Those are no ordinary rabbits!  

Raising rabbits is a great experiment in what works for ... YOU and your rabbits.  If you and your rabbits are happy, healthy and having fun raising each other then you are doing what you should be doing.  If someone, be it two legged or four legged, isn't happy, healthy and having fun then something needs to be addressed.

Go out and pet your bunny... you will feel good, the bun will feel good and the world just might be a tad better... at least your portion of the world.  Me, I'm going out and play with my rabbits.  I need it.


----------



## VickieB

I've not had any problems with injured teats. When I first put the Bass nest boxes in the cage the doe acted like she wanted in, but after hopping around the box gave up. My cages are only 16 inches high, and the boxes were 12 inches high, leaving only 4 inches above the box to jump in. She was not happy about that at all. That is why I cut down the front of the box to the same height as my wooden nest boxes (6 inches). She promptly jumped in at that point.  

The cover is just a sheet of stainless steel cut to cover that back half. The pieces I got had a sharp edge. I asked my daughter to feel it also, and asked her opinion. She was like me, and thought it very well could seriously injure a rabbit's back if she scraped it while jumping out of the box. So I took the portion of the front of the nest box that was cut off, since it had the lip on it, and covered that part of the cover. It works quite well, and looks great!  

How were your rabbits, AnimalMom? I want you to know that Cyril and Abbie are doing great! They really are sweethearts! Cyril had his first job today, and he did wonderful. (I think it was love at first sight for both of them!    )


----------



## animalmom

Ah well, I now understand where your doe would balk at the wire nest box ... short ceiling!  Good observation and reaction on your part!

Glad to hear the rabbits are doing well for you.  My gang are in a holding pattern, finishing doing up the nursery, and knitting the final booties (just joking everyone know rabbits don't knit, they crochet).

Looking forward to some babies in the next few days.


----------



## VickieB

"Vickie if you have does who drag their boxes around their cage then keep those monsters in OK!  Those are no ordinary rabbits!  "



Laura, all my does have a problem pulling the wire nest boxes around the cage. You don't have that problem with your cages?  If I don't secure it in the corner of the cage there's no telling where it will end up. I don't know if they would do this after they kindle and there's babies in it, but I don't want to test them on it either.


----------



## animalmom

Vickie;

No, really, I've not had any of my does rearrange the position of their nest box.  Those are some determined does you have!


----------



## P.O. in MO

Wanted to add that Bass equipment sells what they call edge protecters for the raw edges of cage wire. It's a  U shaped piece of plastic you slide over any cut edges.  I use them on all my door openings.  I looked up an old receipt and you get 6 pieces 5 foot long for around 6 dollars.


----------



## VickieB

Are they better than the ones that come with the Pet Lodge cage kits? My rabbits pull those off within the first few days and chew them up.


----------



## CritterMom68

Those boxes can be mounted under the cage with rings to secure it to the floor.  Then you cut a hole in the floor for them to enter the box.  The spring front is so you can check the nest while mom is up in the cage. the first pic is the bass cage mounted, and the second pic is just another subterranean nestbox someone set up so you can see how they enter.  They are neat.


----------



## Nifty

That's very neat!


----------



## VickieB

My cages are stacked so I can't mount them like that. I love them in the summer. I just put some grass hay in, the mom pulls her hair, and in a few days you have a nest full of bunnies that you can watch. I don't use the cardboard in the summer so it's much cooler for them.


----------



## P.O. in MO

Answering VickieB,  I don't know about the pet lodge cage plastic strips but I have 16 cages and have had rabbits in all of them at one time or another and they have never pulled any off.  They are tight fitting and require a little effort to put on.  I think they would do what you want them to do.


----------



## VickieB

Thanks, P.O. I'll have to try them.


----------



## Petty

I'd say that such nesting box are the best. They allow urine to drain off.


----------



## Petty

I'd say that such nesting box are the best. They allow urine to drain off.


----------

